# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам модели 1/43

## [email protected]®

Продам некоторые модели :
Автомобиль на службе:
1.Газ 12 ЗИМ скорая помощь (новая) 25грн
13.ЗИЛ 118 КЛ Криминальная Лаборатория (новая) 50грн
20.ГАЗ 21Т такси красная шапочка 50 грн

Автолегенды ссср
77. ЗИС 101 чорный запечатаный 50 грн
78.ГАЗ 24-95 50грн
42.ЗИЛ 111 50 грн
Суперкары лучшие автомобили мира
номер 4 Jaguar XK-140 45 грн

Одна модель фирмы Наш Автопром ГАЗ 3110 красная 70 грн

Все модели в хорошем состоянии,журналки с журналами в блистерах.
Обмем приветствуется.

----------


## Alex779

Продам,оптом, суперкары с 1 по 35 номер. Все распечатанные. По 25 грн. 
Тел. 795-84-27   098-005-0009

----------


## [email protected]®

Есть лист WHITEWALLS/ВАЙТВОЛЫ (белве кружки на колеса моделей) 
на такие модели:
Москвич 400,403,407,408.
ГАЗ 20(В),21 (В,И,Л),22,24,3102,12 ЗИМ,М1.
ВАЗ 2103,2106.
ЗИЛ 111,114,118.
ЗИС 101.
ЗАЗ 966.
отсутствуют вайты на 2 модели:ГАЗ 13 чайка и ЗИС 110
35 грн.
0630702042 Анатолий.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  11.07.2013 в 22:31 ----------

Автолегенды номера 77 и 78 уехали!

----------


## [email protected]®

Новые запаковынные:
АЛ СССР:
№95.ГАЗ М 72
№98.ГАЗ 3105 Волга
АНС:
№26. ГАЗ-332121 "Газель" школьный
№28. РАФ-977ДМ Маршрутное такси

----------


## [email protected]®

№95.ГАЗ М 72 Уже нету!

----------


## Valeron88

Модели пластмасса или метал?ФОто?

----------


## [email protected]®

> Модели пластмасса или метал?ФОто?


 Ответил в л.с.

---------- Сообщение добавлено  27.06.2014 в 19:06 ----------

АНС:
1.Газ 12 ЗИМ скорая помощь (новая) 25грн
№26. ГАЗ-332121 "Газель" школьный

Автолегенды ссср
77. ЗИС 101 чорный запечатаный 50 грн
78.ГАЗ 24-95 50грн

ПРОДАНЫ!

----------


## [email protected]®

Обновленный список моделей на продажу или обмен:
АЛСССР:
42. ЗИЛ 111  блистер вскрыт
98.ГАЗ 3105      новый 60 грн
104. ГАЗ 31029 новый 60 грн

АНС:
13. ЗИЛ 118 КЛ криминальная лаборатория блистер вскрыт 
19. ГАЗ 2705 ГАЗЕЛЬ СпецСвязь БЛИСТЕР вскрыт (сломано переднее правое колесо нужно подклеить :smileflag: )

28.РАФ 977ДМ "ЛАТВИЯ" Маршрутное такси новый()вскрыт только целофан) 60 грн
33. ГАЗ 24 Волга Комендатура новый()вскрыт только целофан)
40. ЗИЛ 41044 Парадный блистер вскрыт 

Суперкары:
4. JAGUAR XK-140 Кабрио БЛИСТЕР вскрыт 50 грн

НАШ АВТОПРОМ:
ГАЗ 3110 ВОЛГА красного цвета 70 грн

Все модели целые,если что то не так ТО НАПИСАНО!
Предложения по обмену в Л.С.

----------


## [email protected]®

Еще фото:

----------


## [email protected]®

*Продам витрину: 106х116х9 см*
350 грн.
Вопросы в личку или по телефону 0630702042

----------


## [email protected]®

77. ЗИС 101 чорный запечатаный
78.ГАЗ 24-95 
№26. ГАЗ-332121 "Газель" школьный
ПРОДАНЫ!

----------


## [email protected]®

Обменяю

----------


## [email protected]®

> 77. ЗИС 101 чорный запечатаный
> 78.ГАЗ 24-95 
> №26. ГАЗ-332121 "Газель" школьный
> ПРОДАНЫ!


 40. ЗИЛ 41044 Парадный блистер вскрыт  тоже продан.

----------


## [email protected]®

АНС:
Газели
Спец.Связь и СМП журналы прилагаются.

----------


## [email protected]®

Добавлены ВАЗ 21099 и ваз 2106 АВТолегенды. по 65 грн

----------


## papaj

что из металла недорогое размерами 10 см ориентировочно! для сына... ему такой размер авто нрав очень

----------


## [email protected]®

> что из металла недорогое размерами 10 см ориентировочно! для сына... ему такой размер авто нрав очень


 Отписал в лс.

----------


## papaj

по фто не могу определиться! нужно посм вживую.. где можно? номер тел в личку можно?

----------


## [email protected]®

Витрина снята с продажи!

----------


## [email protected]®

28. РАФ 977ДМ  Маршрутное такси
33. ГАЗ 24 Волга Комендатура
40. ЗИЛ 41044 Парадный

ГАЗ 3110 ВОЛГА

ПРОДАНЫ!

----------


## [email protected]®

Есть трактор ДТ   второй выпуск без подставки

----------


## [email protected]®

Ап

----------


## [email protected]®

Есть польский фиат 125 с журналом,без подставки(Автолегенды и соцстран)

----------

